#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Ayutthaya Elephant Kraal/Homestay

## dirtydog

Now normally you would probably have to pay to enter Ayutthayas Elephant kraal, but not if you are with Ken May and sneak in by boat, it's just a quick trip down the Lopuri River.

You can also stay here if you want as they have accomodation for you to live in and then you get to look after your own personal Elephant, although to my mind the prices seem a bit high.




> *Package: 1 PERSON:**
> 
> 1 DAY= 4,000 baht
> 9am to 4.30pm.3 DAYS/2NIGHTS= 9,000 baht
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.14 DAYS/13 NIGHTS= 39,200 baht 
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.28 DAYS/27 NIGHTS= 75,600 baht
> 
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.Package: 2 PEOPLE:
> 
> ...


Here they teach the Elephants how to play football and some other tricks that they will need in later life to entertain us humans with their antics.

A Mahouts House in the Tree's of Ayutthaya.



Mum Elephant and her newborn baby.



Some dead Elephant skulls, not sure how they done this but the logical answer is to chop off the dead elephants head, anyway this is a little temple offering to them.





Angry Elephant? or one that has just learned a new trick?



Hairy buggers aint they.



The Football is out and it is time for the young un's to play.

----------


## RandomChances

> Quote:
> Package: 1 PERSON:
> 
> 1 DAY= 4,000 baht
> 9am to 4.30pm.3 DAYS/2NIGHTS= 9,000 baht
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.14 DAYS/13 NIGHTS= 39,200 baht
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.28 DAYS/27 NIGHTS= 75,600 baht
> 
> Arrive 10am. Leave 5pm.Package: 2 PEOPLE:
> ...


Ah that explains the SLK merc parked in the drive

----------


## cozun

Although access by the river might be more exiting, there is an easy way to get there via the road, and it is perhaps a little sneaky too. This, if it is the place I have in mind, I don't think there are several in Town anyway.

I saw a report once on Animal Planet or Discovery where African elephants payed hommage to their ancestors by recognizing their skulls and touching/caressing them with their trunks.

Football: now you know why Thailand was not part of the world cup - the IFA could not provide proper shoe size and uniforms.
I saw a couple of the beasts mate once and took pictures. It's interessting, might inspire a few sikos (no, not me, too big ass and pussy to my taste).

Strange, I never noticed the tusks hanging at that house although I go there regularly. Will have a better look next time.

And thanks for finding back my SLK.

----------

